# Moths in Food



## Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

For the past couple years, I've been having moths show up in my dog food. Sometimes I empty the bag and the moths are already there, other times they hatch after a week or so. Lately it's been getting worse and worse. This time was the worst yet: I've got moths flying all over my (small) house even after I got rid of the food and moved the food storage bin outside. I've been feeding my dog Purina Pro Plan since I brought her home from Tealbrook nearly 11 years ago because that's what they recommended at the time. 

Does anyone else have this problem? Is there any way to stop it? I would be open to trying a new food provided it's (1) purchasable at a Petco type store, (2) similar in quality (or better), and (3) comparable in price.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

*Never*! Return the bag! Contact Purina?? or if you have what do they say. Where do you buy the bags? Were they outdated? Are they storing it in a safe dry place. To me best food around! I have been using it for many years.


----------



## Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

Bags bought at at least 2 different stores (and in different cities) had moth problems. This weekend, I dumped out all the infected food, cleaned the storage bin with chlorox and water, scubbed the outside of it to make sure all eggs were off, and then rinsed the whole thing off with water and let it dry. I filled it with the fresh bag of food (so far moth free) and put it in the outside laundry room (usually kept inside) that has a flying bug killer in it. We'll see what happens... 

Truthfully, I thought this could be happening on my end even though the food is stored inside and I don't otherwise have bug problems, but the guy at the pet store yesterday said he had heard of it happening before with Pro Plan.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Possibly it is your house that is infested, then when you bring home the food the bugs move into it.

Check your flour, your cereal, your rice, see if there aren't bugs in that stuff.

Look up "pantry moth."


----------



## Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

They are pantry moths and I put some of the triangle style pantry moth traps near the food, which are reasonable effective. All food is clean, they just want the dog food. 

So far, they've shown up at 3 different houses I have lived in, always in the dog food only.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

I would have to see a photo of the moth but I can with almost certainty say that the moth you're seeing is an "Indian Meal Moth". It's that time of the year that these little critters start hatching, they thrive on cereal and flour products. As Mitty stated in an earlier post take a close look in your own pantry especially at the flour and cereal products. The little critters start out as larva, form a a case and hatch into the little moths that you are probably seeing. You'll also notice a webbing of sort on any product that they've infested. 

If you can confirm the origin of the pest to the PPP, you should contact purina directly. Vendors are expected to adhere to strict pest control guidelines to avoid such infestations. 

Good luck.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I have had good luck with the Vittles Vault (knock on wood) for storing the dog food. Might try one and see if it keeps the moths out. 

I got them at Petco.


----------



## Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

A Team, 

You're right - I did see webbing. If they show up in this batch of food I will take a picture and ask Purina where they would like me to send it.

I just finished double checking my pantry and knock on wood, everything else is fine.


----------



## DrDuck (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree with A Team. Indian meal moths are a common pest. Freeze the bag for several days. Check all grain products. Even fish food can have it. My dog food goes into sealed plastic containers and if I see web. I freeze it and use it first. Look through your pantry and even the dog treats to look for the larvae or webs.Bird seed and deer corn are also places to look. I use the stuff if the the infestation is not severe.

Spencer


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

DrDuck said:


> I agree with A Team. Indian meal moths are a common pest. Freeze the bag for several days. Check all grain products. Even fish food can have it. My dog food goes into sealed plastic containers and if I see web. I freeze it and use it first. Look through your pantry and even the dog treats to look for the larvae or webs.Bird seed and deer corn are also places to look. I use the stuff if the the infestation is not severe.
> 
> Spencer


Probably up north less trouble? I place my bags out in a alcove that is very cold especially in the winter. Maybe moths don't like the temp so low!Never have seen them before? But should you use the food if they have infested the bag?


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Get these traps. They are in the house now. Leave these out for a couple months and replace as needed until you don't catch any more. These things are great.

http://www.amazon.com/Safer-Brand-0...d=1395139485&sr=8-1&keywords=Pantry+pest+trap


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Hah I have had a few outbreaks in my house here but it has been a long time, it is coming back to me...

I remember the moths also seemed to like the glue used to hold the flaps together on cardboard packaging (like the pasta boxes) and the glue/sticky stuff that holds the shelf liner in place. They also loved dried beans and spices with starchy fillers!

It wasn't till I removed the sticky shelf liner (which was here when I moved in) that I got the moth situation under control! They love glue!

I store all my starchy stuff in the freezer now.


----------



## Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

suepuff said:


> Get these traps. They are in the house now. Leave these out for a couple months and replace as needed until you don't catch any more. These things are great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Safer-Brand-0...d=1395139485&sr=8-1&keywords=Pantry+pest+trap


Thanks, those are the traps I've been using. I get them from my local Ace Hardware. I agree, they have been pretty effective so far. I'll have to try freezing the food before use to see if that helps prevent bringing in new moths.


----------



## Striker (Sep 23, 2013)

A team said:


> I would have to see a photo of the moth but I can with almost certainty say that the moth you're seeing is an "Indian Meal Moth". It's that time of the year that these little critters start hatching, they thrive on cereal and flour products. As Mitty stated in an earlier post take a close look in your own pantry especially at the flour and cereal products. The little critters start out as larva, form a a case and hatch into the little moths that you are probably seeing. You'll also notice a webbing of sort on any product that they've infested.
> 
> If you can confirm the origin of the pest to the PPP, you should contact purina directly. Vendors are expected to adhere to strict pest control guidelines to avoid such infestations.
> 
> Good luck.


I looked up the Indian Meal Moth and compared pictures of it to the moths in my house, and the best I can tell, that's what these things are. My next question is does anyone know how to get rid of these things? I've got 5 of the Pantry Pest traps set up throughout my small house and they don't seem to be doing any good. Dog food has been out of the house for over a week and none of the food in my pantry is infected. Short of either vacuuming each one of these manually or hitting each with bug spray, I don't know how to get rid of them or how to deal with the eggs they have surely laid out of my sight.

I've tried to attach a couple pictures of them... hopefully it works.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Striker said:


> A Team,
> 
> You're right - I did see webbing. If they show up in this batch of food I will take a picture and ask Purina where they would like me to send it.
> 
> I just finished double checking my pantry and knock on wood, everything else is fine.


I had this same trouble with a bag I purchased from Petco. I took it back, and got a bag at Petsmart, and at Pet Supplies Plus. THe food was a later expiration date. I also learned to check the tape on the bag of PPP that they use to reinforce the seal. You can see the wevils on this tape, first. 

I think Petco doesn't turn their food as often in the warehouse. Purina does like to know when this stuff happens. I took a copy of the bar code before I returned the food.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

What most dog owners do not know is often kibble manufacturers run large production runs, and do not bag the food right away. It goes into storage in large bins to be bagged at a later date. While in storage if a container is not sealed correctly insect infestation can happen. Once you open the bag to the air and larvae will take the chance to go from being dormant, to an emerging moth. 

The plant making your dog food is responsible for the moths IMO. Not likely this happened because of anything you did or not. Yes your container could have allowed infestation, but I doubt it unless you are buying too large a bag for use in a two -3 week period. While pricing may be better on LG bags, the longer exposed to oxidation, the less potent the food becomes.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

Striker said:


> I looked up the Indian Meal Moth and compared pictures of it to the moths in my house, and the best I can tell, that's what these things are. My next question is does anyone know how to get rid of these things? I've got 5 of the Pantry Pest traps set up throughout my small house and they don't seem to be doing any good. Dog food has been out of the house for over a week and none of the food in my pantry is infected. Short of either vacuuming each one of these manually or hitting each with bug spray, I don't know how to get rid of them or how to deal with the eggs they have surely laid out of my sight.
> 
> I've tried to attach a couple pictures of them... hopefully it works.
> 
> ...


 These things are stinkers, but thankfully, the moth stage doesn't actually eat. So these guys will die on their own in like a week (I think..maybe a little more). No need to spray them with bug spray. This link from the Colorado State Extension office is really informative: http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05598.html It sounds like the traps only catch the males, which would be why you are still seeing the moths. Read the link, it tells you what to do to get rid of them completely.


----------

